# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые серверы Lenovo установили 88 мировых рекордов производительности, более чем вдвое опередив кон

## Labs

Лучшие в своей категории инновации от Lenovo дают заказчикам возможность достигать высочайшего уровня производительности

Компания Lenovo удвоила количество мировых рекордов, установленных серверами на платформе х86. Серверы на базе процессоров Intel® Xeon® Scalable получили 46 новых рекордных показателей: вдвое больше, чем любой из производителей в последнем цикле испытаний Intel¹. Решения ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile от Lenovo созданы, чтобы помогать пользователям справляться с любыми объемами рабочих нагрузок и максимально упрощать работу. Сейчас, имея в арсенале 88 абсолютных мировых рекордов, Lenovo продолжает двигаться вперед, уверенно наращивая лидерские позиции в производстве решений для центров обработки данных (ЦОД).
“Lenovo создает инновации, которые предоставляют непревзойденный опыт для заказчиков и способствуют повышению производительности, надежности и стабильности. Установленные рекорды – бесспорное доказательство нашего успеха в этой области, – говорит *Бев Крэйр (Bev Crair)*, вице-президент Lenovo по развитию и качеству. – Представьте себе, что в вашем ЦОД есть группа технической поддержки, как в гонках на пит-стопе. Наши заказчики хотят получить такую же команду квалифицированных экспертов, которые обеспечат слаженное взаимодействие между аппаратным и программным обеспечением и приложениями, подобно тому, как осуществляют автомеханики на пит-стопе, налаживая машину в соответствии с особенностями заезда, условиями езды и индивидуальным стилем вождения. Установленные рекорды демонстрируют верность Lenovo своему обещанию предлагать клиентам только самые лучшие решения”.

Стандарты тестирований процессора Intel Xeon Scalable предусматривают разные рабочие нагрузки – от разработки приложений, управления данных до аналитики. XClarity Provisioning Manager от Lenovo, являющийся частью этих тестирований, помогает заказчикам выбрать такой режим управления, который упростит их работу, повысит производительность и позволит скорее получить возврат от инвестиций в решение. Например, малое предприятие, не имеющее администратора базы данных, может воспользоваться инструментами Lenovo и настроить базу в соответствии со своими специфическими потребностями. Четыре оптимизированных режима – результат многолетнего опыта разработок аппаратного обеспечения и операций с рабочими нагрузками, упрощения сотен комбинаций и настроек, а также анализа.

*Производительность без границ*

Lenovo фокусируется на рабочих нагрузках, которые уменьшают сложность технических процессов и повышают производительность. Они подразделяются на 5 категорий: приложения, управление данными, разработка приложений, ИT-инфраструктура и веб-инфраструктура. Рекордные тестовые показатели обеспечивают значительные преимущества для клиентов, например, набор STAC-M3 с производительностью, повышенной более чем в 7 раз по сравнению с эквивалентным результатом в предыдущей публикации теста SR650. Такого существенного роста удалось достичь за счет использования недавно анонсированных дисков Intel® SSD DC P4800X Optane в серверах Lenovo SR650. В итоге клиенты в финансовой отрасли, выполняющие структурированную аналитику данных, получают результаты в семь раз быстрее, чем прежде. В отрасли, где время – деньги, это значительное преимущество.

“Клиенты *Kx*, работающие в финансовой сфере, нуждаются в высокоточной послепродажной аналитике и возможности вести наблюдение за рыночными процессами в режиме реального времени, поэтому полученные контрольные результаты представляют для нас особый интерес, – сказал *Гленн Райт (Glenn Wright)*, архитектор ведущих систем компании *Kx*. – Нашим клиентам часто требуется проведение быстрого анализа данных на текущий операционный день в режиме реального времени в сочетании с недавними «горячими» данными, например, краткой сводкой о состоянии рынка”.

Процессор Intel® Xeon® Scalable оснащен новым ядром, которое создано специально для разнообразных рабочих нагрузок ЦОД будущего. Lenovo активно помогает заказчикам получить максимальную в отрасли производительность при переходе на семейство процессоров Intel® Xeon® Scalable. Задав тон в мировых рекордных показателях, Lenovo помогает клиентам получать более оперативный доступ к данным.

“Intel и Lenovo имеют богатую историю сотрудничества и создания инноваций, и наши инженерные команды тесно сотрудничали в оптимизации производительности первых решений на базе процессоров Lenovo Intel Xeon Scalable, – сказала *Лиза Спелман (Lisa Spelman)*, вице-президент и генеральный директор департамента маркетинга процессоров Intel Xeon и ЦОД в Intel. – Результаты этого сотрудничества очевидны. Новое портфолио решений ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile от Lenovo с процессорами Intel Xeon Scalable достигло лидирующей в отрасли производительности по различным параметрам – общей вычислительной мощности, виртуализации, аналитике и техническим вычислениям”. 

1 Мировые рекорды производительности от Intel: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Детальнее о рекордах и их значении для различных задач можно прочесть здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

